# Sizing a Boxblade



## pogobill

Hey All,
I'm going to look at purchasing a boxblade for my DX45 Case tractor and just wondered if I could pull some knowledge out of some of you. I'm thinking of getting a 72" boxblade as my tractor is almost 6 feet wide. I thought it would be best to get a blade that was as wide or slightly wider than the tractor. I have to level parts of the property, and a lot of it is rocks and clay. I'm sure the tractor can handle it, as it is a 4 wheel drive, and I have a second set of weights that I can install on the rear wheels. Any suggestions!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

What is that? 45 horsepower? It will handle even a 7 footer no problem. I'm running a 78 incher on my 990, and aside from hitting a huge tree root or getting it helplessly mounded with dirt, it does quite well.


----------



## ErnieS

At 45HP a 6 footer should be a piece of cake. I run a 6 footer with 39HP with no problem except for the occasional 3" root that stops me dead.
Weight is important. Get the heaviest you can, or consider how you can add some weight to a lighter blade.
I have to replace my arc welder, but when I do, my first project will be to convert my blade from pin mount to clevis mount. I've bent up 2 sets on pins.


----------



## pogobill

Well, it sounds like the 6 footer to me. I was considering the 5 footer due to pricing, but if the blade is narrower than the tractor, could be a big waste of money. 
Weight is important as well from what you guys are saying... makes a lot of sense. I'll let you know how I make out.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

pogobill said:


> Well, it sounds like the 6 footer to me. I was considering the 5 footer due to pricing, but if the blade is narrower than the tractor, could be a big waste of money.
> Weight is important as well from what you guys are saying... makes a lot of sense. I'll let you know how I make out.
> Cheers
> Bill


Your tractor has plenty of weight, the problem occures when you hit a solid object such as a huge rock, and a scarifier gets hooked, or if you have the box blade dropped all the way, and start accumulating a large mass of dirt, especially if you drive over a large mound and add that dirt to your already growing pile in the box. Not to try and influence your decision, but for me, given your horse power, which as I asked earlier, I believe to be 45? 6 foot is a bit small. I wouldn't go any smaller than a 78 incher myself.


----------



## pogobill

Hey tractor beam,
Yes it is a 45 HP. I'm sure you are right about the size, an extra 6" wouldn't hurt, especially if I had a little trenching to do for a swale, for instance. It would save a lot of wear on the sidewalls of the tires!


----------

